
CrowdAI (YC S16) Builds Smarter Image Recognition - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/crowdai/
======
bendergarcia
Hey Hacker News, this is Pablo Garcia, co-founder of CrowdAI with Nic
Borensztein and Devaki Raj. We'll be around to answer your questions!

